# frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch



## rob (23. Dezember 2007)

liebe boardies!
ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes besinnliches fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr!
mögen eure wünsche in erfüllung gehen.
mit einem kräftigen petri aus wien
rob


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

danke rob

auch dir ein frohes fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.

greez
andy


----------



## bagsta343 (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

|wavey:grüsse an die speerspitze der anglerschaft...|wavey:

wünsche allen ein besinnliches weihnachtsfest, einen guten rutsch und viel erfolg im neuen jahr...

petri der bag|laola:


----------



## stockfisch (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Hi Rob,

dir und allen Anderen auch ein frohes Fest von mir |wavey: .. und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und brav alle guten Vorsätze einhalten!!!1! :vik:


----------



## kanalbulle (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

http://img403.*ih.us/img403/1655/kugelyf5.th.jpg


----------



## ThomasL (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Wünsche auch allen frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch:m


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche für das Weihnachtsfest und Gesundheit und dicke Fänge im Jahr 2008


----------



## Killerzander (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Von mir auch Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.Mögen all eure Wünsche in erfüllung gehen.


----------



## Bushmaster3k (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Auch von mir ein frohes Fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr,ich wünsche euch allen Glück und Gesundheit  

Gruß Bushmaster3k
|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## krauthi (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

hallo Rob  das wünschen  wir von PikePoint  dir  und allen anderen boardern  auch 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## schaller (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Allen frohe Weihnachten und nen guten rutsch,und natürlich super fänge 2008!!!


----------



## Dani_CH (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Da schliess ich mich doch an:

Euch allen ein paar geruhsame Tage im Kreis Eurer Lieben- und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Fischerjahr.

Möge das Glück bei Euch sein- und die Gesundheit und das Petri-heil sowiso.

Grüsse aus der Schweiz an alle.

Dani_CH


----------



## mlkzander (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*



schaller schrieb:


> Allen frohe Weihnachten und nen guten rutsch,und natürlich super fänge 2008!!!




das wünsche ich auch allen boardies 
und viel petri heil 2008 aus der schweiz/gott sei dank nicht europa


----------



## fritte (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Da schließe auch ich mich aus dem Kreise NRW an.
An alle ein Frohes und besinnliches Fest, einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und verdammt schöne Fänge.
Auf das alle Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
Petri


----------



## Drohne (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

*Allen AW´lern*

* und den Rest der Welt  einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr 
und nur digge für 2008

**wünscht Josef:vik:*​


----------



## Der Wobbler (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Wünsch euch einen guten Rutsch in's neue !!!
Alles gute,euch und euren Familien - und gute Vorsätze für 2008 !
Möge das neue, im Fischfang, besser werden wie das alte !


----------



## prinz1980 (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

@all
dem ganzen schließe ich mich mal an, einen guten rutsch und alles gute für´s jahr 2008 an alle.


----------



## David Kanal (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Guten Rutsch und ein Fischreiches neues Jahr wünsche ich euch












Mfg david


----------



## richard (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

Fürs Frohe Fest komme ich eindeutig zu spät! In diesem Sinne einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2008! Gute Gesundheit, viel Glück und Erfolg.

Ritschie 

@ AW-Fraktion: Komme euch im Frühjahr besuchen. Lasse mein Auto noch am Asphalt stehen, damit kein Stress mit Nachbarn, Aufsehern und dergleichen


----------



## rob (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

na dann nochmal an alle einen guten rutsch...bin im moment etwas sehr verkühlt und muss wohl heute ein wenig kürzer treten...naja das tv programm ist eh super...düringer,resitarits und unser neuer kaiser:q:m

hey ritschie!
meld dich bei mir wenn du kommen möchtest!!
lg rob


----------



## Drohne (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*



rob schrieb:


> n...bin im moment etwas sehr verkühlt und muss wohl heute ein wenig kürzer treten



Moi, mein armer Rob,#d solltest Du dennoch die Feiertage einigermaßen überstanden haben, was ich natürlich sehr hoffe, kannst gleich morgen zum Standl (EKZ Honig-Apotheke) um Stärkung rübersauen. Nette Mädels  warten dort auf fesche Burschen.:m:q


----------



## rob (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: frohe weihnachten und einen guten rutsch*

danke dir drohne:m werd eingepackt mal rüberschauen.....
wir haben uns für weihnachten mit einigen deiner produkte eingedeckt.
meine mutter ist ganz begeistert von dem honigkosmetikset plus met:m
wirklich tolle sachen die ihr da produziert!!!
ganz liebe grüße und bis bald in aw!
rob


----------

